# Wolves trade 2nd rounder for Beno Udrih



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Spurs Trade Udrih To Wolves For 2nd Round 2008 Pick*​
El Paso Times -


> The San Antonio Spurs said Monday that they have traded guard Beno Udrih to the Minnesota Timberwolves for a protected second-round draft pick in 2008.
> 
> The 6-foot-3 Udrih broke his left index finger earlier this month during Spurs training camp.
> 
> Udrih's role on the team decreased last season as veteran Jacque Vaughn took over as backup point guard to Tony Parker.


Eh.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ruff Draft said:


> *Spurs Trade Udrih To Wolves For 2nd Round 2008 Pick*​
> El Paso Times -
> 
> 
> Eh.


They are waiving him according to Inside Hoops.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> InsideHoops.com editor Jeff Lenchiner hears the Wolves also received cash considerations in the deal, and that they are going to waive Udrih. Strange deal.


http://insidehoops.com/udrih-trade-102907.shtml

??


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Eh, we seem to do better on second round picks than first round picks (Craig Smith, Chris Richard), so I don't like this. I don't really see a point in doing this anyways.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Pointless.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The Spurs only get the 2nd rounder if we're one of the four best teams in the league next year. So essentially the Spurs save a little money and Glen Taylor saves a little money. Not really a meaningful deal, but makes sense for both sides.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

socco said:


> The Spurs only get the 2nd rounder if we're one of the four best teams in the league next year. So essentially the Spurs save a little money and Glen Taylor saves a little money. Not really a meaningful deal, but makes sense for both sides.


It's all coming together now. Right?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't quite get it. I thought we're getting a lot of money and then more to come after this season and next.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Wierd trade for Minnesota, and quite pointless. You give up a 2nd round pick to pay a player who won't even be on your team? Why?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Wierd trade for Minnesota, and quite pointless. You give up a 2nd round pick to pay a player who won't even be on your team? Why?


Read Soccos post... basically we need to be a high playoff seed for them to get the pick.. its just money saving


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Read Soccos post... basically we need to be a high playoff seed for them to get the pick.. its just money saving


How is it money SAVING on Minnesota's part? you give up a pick to take on a player you're going to cut anyway. If anyone saves money, it's San Antonio. The whole point wasn't me being upset about the fact that they traded a good pick for a guy they're not even gonna use, but how is it exactly saving money? It's a pointless trade.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

knicksfan said:


> How is it money SAVING on Minnesota's part? you give up a pick to take on a player you're going to cut anyway. If anyone saves money, it's San Antonio. The whole point wasn't me being upset about the fact that they traded a good pick for a guy they're not even gonna use, but how is it exactly saving money? It's a pointless trade.


It saves money because unless the Wolves finish as one of the top four teams in the NBA this seas--odds of which are about 0.001%--we don't actually give up the pick. So basically, San Antonio paid us to take Beno Udrih and his salary off their roster (and waive him). No pick will actually trade hands, barring a miracle.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

luther said:


> It saves money because unless the Wolves finish as one of the top four teams in the NBA this seas--odds of which are about 0.001%--we don't actually give up the pick. So basically, San Antonio paid us to take Beno Udrih and his salary off their roster (and waive him). No pick will actually trade hands, barring a miracle.


Doesn't Udrih have a guarenteed contract though? You get the money from San Antonio to pay for his salary then cut him. It's a pointless trade, unless for some wierd reason San Antonio paid more money to you then just Udrih's contract, or unless Udrih's contract was only partially guarenteed.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

By all reports, the money received was also used toward Howard's buyout, so it was presumably more than Udrih's deal. (Which was fully guaranteed, as it was part of his rookie contract as a former first-rounder.)


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The Spurs gave us more money than Udrih was paid. So we essentially traded nothing and got back some cash.

The reason the Spurs did it was because this move puts them under the luxury tax. If they were to have cut Udrih they would've had to still pay him and would have to pay some for the luxury tax. They'll save more money this way, even with giving us more money than Udrih was owed. They won't have to pay Udrih, won't have to pay any luxury tax, and will actually get a portion of the luxury tax that teams over the limit will pay. And that money will more than cover what they sent to us to take on Udrih.

So in the end both teams save money.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

socco said:


> The Spurs gave us more money than Udrih was paid. So we essentially traded nothing and got back some cash.
> 
> The reason the Spurs did it was because this move puts them under the luxury tax. If they were to have cut Udrih they would've had to still pay him and would have to pay some for the luxury tax. They'll save more money this way, even with giving us more money than Udrih was owed. They won't have to pay Udrih, won't have to pay any luxury tax, and will actually get a portion of the luxury tax that teams over the limit will pay. And that money will more than cover what they sent to us to take on Udrih.
> 
> So in the end both teams save money.


Thank you. Now THAT was a great explanation. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------

